# Pygmy pythons



## Cody Harvey (Jun 11, 2018)

I have recently discovered, and fallen in love with the Australian pygmy python.. Can anyone one tell me some info on feeding habits and temperament as I am interested in one? Thanks in advance


----------



## Bl69aze (Jun 11, 2018)

they eat barely anything in size (usually require special feeding while young).

they're not too great for handling, usually "shy".
not very active.

kind of dificult to find reliable breeders. ive recently found people sell other young antaresia, claiming its a perthensis.


----------



## Cody Harvey (Jun 11, 2018)

Hey Bl69aze, thanks for the reply. Yeah I have heard they can be quite stubborn when it comes to feeding when they are juveniles. And that's a shame to hear. Is there any signs to look for in this case if I view any juveniles. Besides the breeding parents obviously.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 12, 2018)

Not a difficult animal to keep but not regularly advertised and generally hold a good price as they can take quite a while to get them established feeding wise. (Once you know who to go to they aren't too difficult to find)
Size means you need to be ultra careful to make sure their enclosure is escape proof. 

Not that bad for handling but takes them a while to develop confidence because of their small size.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 12, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> kind of dificult to find reliable breeders. ive recently found people sell other young antaresia, claiming its a perthensis.


I responded to an ad about "pygmy pythons" only to find out later they were Pygmy Banded Pythons,I did buy them but was a little disappointed as I was after Perthensis. Most books say there are 4 types of Antaresia but there are actually 5.We still only have 4.
I have no regrets as I have found these guys are great little snakes but didn't even know they existed before this.Just concerned about dodgy advertising,people should be forced to advertise correct names.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jun 13, 2018)

I have a friend here on the mid-north coast who breeds perthensis every year. He loves his Ants and always complains about the difficulty of getting them started! He's a very reliable breeder who won't ever sell anything until he's confident that it is well established, which can be 6-9 months in the case of perthensis.

Jamie


----------



## Justdragons (Jun 13, 2018)

Beautiful little guys, I had a pair of them and really really liked them. Great to handle, cute as hell and aggressive feeders. those and my mossman stimis are the ones i regret ever selling.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 13, 2018)

pythoninfinite said:


> I have a friend here on the mid-north coast who breeds perthensis every year. He loves his Ants and always complains about the difficulty of getting them started! He's a very reliable breeder who won't ever sell anything until he's confident that it is well established, which can be 6-9 months in the case of perthensis.
> 
> Jamie


Even Peter Birch says they're hard work and he's the Ant expert, I was talking to him at the Penrith Expo a couple of years ago and he said he was not breeding them anymore.If he can't do it what chance do I have when I spend 12 hours a day on the road?


----------

